# Sander Caught Fire!



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

On MLK day, I was finishing the sanding on parts to the pantry I'm building. Since it was cold outside, I had the doors shut. I was using one of my older, all metal, craftsman belt sanders. As we all know, all metal tools get warm and hot. It kept getting hotter and I just thought that it was because of my constant usage for about 10 minutes. At that point I saw a spark, the sander stopped working, and flames shot out of each side of the tool. Needless to say, I dropped the sander, made my way through the smoke to the overhead door and opened it. I then took the sander outside and proceeded to get rid of the smoke with my blower. Fortunately, like all of my all metal tools, I always make sure they're rewired with a ground.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Bummer.. glad you didn't burn the place down.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*probably was choked up with dust...*

It's a good idea to blow the dust out of all your sanders every so often. I think I have that same "polished aluminum" Craftsman sander a 4" x 24" if I recall. It's a workhorse, but there is NO dust collection.

Does it still work? :huh:


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I always make sure that I blow out the dust after every project. I knew it needed new brushes because it would spark now and then. I liked it because it was light weight. Now I'll have to use my 4"x24" heavy sander until I can get another one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've never had that happen even after hours of sanding. Since yours was recently blown out with air, more than likely a short. I can't remember worn brushes sparking. I have seen some sparking with new ones until they get bedded in a bit. Could be some particles got into some rotating parts, and they ignited. 








 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Toolman2 said:


> On MLK day, I was finishing the sanding on parts to the pantry I'm building. Since it was cold outside, I had the doors shut. I was using one of my older, all metal, craftsman belt sanders. As we all know, all metal tools get warm and hot. It kept getting hotter and I just thought that it was because of my constant usage for about 10 minutes. At that point I saw a spark, the sander stopped working, and flames shot out of each side of the tool. Needless to say, I dropped the sander, made my way through the smoke to the overhead door and opened it. I then took the sander outside and proceeded to get rid of the smoke with my blower. Fortunately, like all of my all metal tools, I always make sure they're rewired with a ground.


All metal tools do not get "warm and hot."

I have probably the exact same sander that you have. It has never gotten even warm that I know of. If it gets hot it is trying to tell you something. Ten minutes of use is not a long time.

George


----------

